# VISS Accomodation



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,
Wife and I have been offered contracts to teach at VISS IN Sharjah. Just wondering if there is anyone on here that is at or has been at that school and tell us what the accommodation is like? All I know is that it's in the al Owais building of Al Khan st/rd. anyone that can shed some info or personal experience of the school, that would be appreciated also. 
Thanks


----------



## Gil5 (Apr 11, 2013)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hi all,
> Wife and I have been offered contracts to teach at VISS IN Sharjah. Just wondering if there is anyone on here that is at or has been at that school and tell us what the accommodation is like? All I know is that it's in the al Owais building of Al Khan st/rd. anyone that can shed some info or personal experience of the school, that would be appreciated also.
> Thanks


Hi offtosharjah,

I just got offered a position at VISS starting this year. Just wondering how you've found the accommodation and experience all round? Any tips for newbies? Anything to watch out for etc? 

If you're still at the school in August i'll be seeing you there!

Cheers.


----------



## woohoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Gil5 - hi - Congratulations on your appointment to VISS. I work at VISS also - the accommodation is great. Apartments are fantastic. I would be bringing everything you have on a usb as u never know what you may need. In terms of furniture, I wouldn't be bringing it just anything you cant live without. Are you coming with family or on your own? What will you be teaching?


----------



## Gil5 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi woohoo. 

Thanks for the reply. Great to hear the accommodation is good. 
I'm coming on my own and working in the primary school. Not sure what grade yet though. Have already been amassing digital copies of pretty much everything. 

What company did you use to move your personal belongings? I get 30kgs on the flight over and just wondering who to go through for the rest (not that there is a lot).
Hope you're staying cool. I know it hot at the moment! 

Cheers


----------



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone is still active on this thread. Just got a job at Viss for September 2014.
In Melbourne, wanting to connect with VISS teachers in Melbourne or Sharjah (currently). 12 year old daughter going into Year 7 for 2014


----------



## Gil5 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi eduseeker,

Congrats on the job! 
Will you be teaching in the primary or secondary?

Not many people here use this site, there's no use for it really when you are here haha. 
When do you arrive?

Congrats again, 

Gil5


----------



## Eduseeker (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks!

Primary Teacher


----------

